# 1937 Evinrude Streamflow



## Phattiremike (Dec 18, 2018)

I got this Evinrude today very nice chrome, paint and pins. I know there will be some who are not fond of this bike but I dig!
I haven’t cleaned it up yet so there will be more pictures to come
Mike


----------



## Jesse McCauley (Dec 18, 2018)

Heyo! happened huh? very nice!


----------



## DonChristie (Dec 18, 2018)

Wow! Oh man shes beautiful! Congrats!


----------



## kreika (Dec 18, 2018)

I dig it! Scooooore!!!!!


----------



## buck hughes (Dec 18, 2018)

LOVE that bike!!!!!


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 18, 2018)

Nice score Mike! V/r Shawn


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Dec 18, 2018)

Nice bike, congrats enjoy it!


----------



## fordmike65 (Dec 18, 2018)




----------



## OSCAR...N... (Dec 18, 2018)

Can I say Beautiful bike!!!! amigo....


----------



## cyclingday (Dec 18, 2018)

I'm clapping my hands vigorously.
Well done!
That is a magnificent bicycle to be sure.
Congratulations!


----------



## Harley Mclemore (Dec 18, 2018)

i have always wanted one of these but 1) ive never seen one in California...2) i know i somply cant afford the cheddar these bikes bring in any condition...and 3) ive heard they are very easy to break and i dont wanna do that to a rare bike

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Phattiremike (Dec 18, 2018)

Thanks guys for the compliments. 

@Harley Mclemore today was the first time I ever saw one too, only photos.  I was told a few weeks ago this bike may be available but wasn’t sure if it was for me, once I put my eyes on it today it had to come home...  it’s sharp!
I will take it for a spin tomorrow and then it will be parked. 
Mike


----------



## Harley Mclemore (Dec 18, 2018)

its one of the bikes i would sell my whole collection for. this a twin flex an elgin twin bar and a Harley Davidson.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Dec 18, 2018)

TIS A BEAUTY!
NICE TOUCH PIN STRIPES!


----------



## catfish (Dec 18, 2018)

Very nice!


----------



## cyclingday (Dec 18, 2018)

I was fortunate enough to be able to actually ride one of these, last Summer up in Yosemite National Park.
Thanks to the generosity of its owner, @Velocipedist Co. Steve.
I was very impressed with the way the complex suspension mechanism worked.
They look odd, but actually ride quite well.


----------



## Phattiremike (Dec 19, 2018)

cyclingday said:


> I was fortunate enough to be able to actually ride one of these, last Summer up in Yosemite National Park.
> Thanks to the generosity of its owner, @Velocipedist Co. Steve.
> I was very impressed with the way the complex suspension mechanism worked.
> They look odd, but actually ride quite well.
> View attachment 921683



Thanks for sharing, I saw the pictures of the Yosemite trip while doing research on the Evinrude.


----------



## scrubbinrims (Dec 19, 2018)

Nice investment, very well restored with every attention to detail.
Chris


----------



## bricycle (Dec 19, 2018)

As long as YOU like it, that's all that matters! ...but I like too.


----------



## Phattiremike (Dec 19, 2018)

scrubbinrims said:


> Nice investment, very well restored with every attention to detail.
> Chris



 AGREE, great job!  Thank you.


----------



## Autocycleplane (Dec 19, 2018)

Great color, amazing design. Well bought dude.


----------



## Phattiremike (Dec 19, 2018)

bricycle said:


> As long as YOU like it, that's all that matters! ...but I like too.



Thank you!!


----------



## HARPO (Dec 19, 2018)

Incredible...as I sit here drooling like an idiot...


----------



## bikerbluz (Dec 19, 2018)

Amazing machine! Saddle alone, is a work of art. Congrats!!


----------



## Frank and Pam Skid Kings (Dec 19, 2018)

Cool as it gets. Fun just to see somebody get hold of one.


----------



## bobcycles (Dec 19, 2018)

what's not to like?

bike is a mind blower!!!!


----------



## Phattiremike (Dec 20, 2018)

bobcycles said:


> what's not to like?
> 
> bike is a mind blower!!!!




Thanks everyone, yes Bob, mind blower for sure.

Mike


----------



## stezell (Dec 20, 2018)

I agree Mike, I think they are a work of art! 
Sean


----------

